# Upgrading to CPU T9300 on Dell Inspiron 1520..Is memory bus upgrade feasible ?



## niraz_1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dear All..
            I'm a very recent joinee & found this Tech-Talks over the forum very fascinating..so i would like to know that i've planned to upgrade my *core2Duo T5250 1.5 Ghz to T9300 2.5 Ghz *CPU along with an upgrade from *nVidia 8400 M GS to 8600 M GT discrete video GPU*..now i have an existing chipset of intel PM965 & 2x1 GB PC2 5300 CL5 Ram...So do i need to upgrade my ram to 800MHz to match the CPU or i've read that PM965 doesn't support 800mhz ram..but then there are certain posts where people claim to be using  PC26400 over PM965 chipsets ...so my doubt is that *can / should * i upgrade the bus of my ram also..???Already i've plans to increase the ram to 2x2GB.  please suggest.....

regards
Neeraj


----------



## jagd (Nov 7, 2012)

No need to upgrade ram just for speed  ,PC26400 (=800Mhz )  rams can work on pm965 chipset because they are backward compatible and work at 667 MHz , no speed gain . If you are upgrading rams also you can buy DDR2-800Mhz =PC 6400 mhz i think price same and/or is not much different .

My advice  ;get Get DDR2-800Mhz (PC' 6400)  ram if price is same and/or close with 667( Pc2 5300 ) they will work on Pm965 at 667 MHz .Btw reguler Pc and notebook memory modules have different sizes (= you cant put a PC memory module to notebook )

http://ark.intel.com/products/29822/Intel-82PM965-Memory-Controller  you can see chipset supp orts DDR2-533 / DDR2-667


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

*what about tuning the FSBram ratio..??*

*Thanks jagd *for ur extremely prompt & technically detailed answer..also tell me if.. after placing the T9300 ..do i need to adjust the *Fsbram ratio* in bios which is presently *1:2*,my processor presently is *T5250 @1.5 Ghz with 6 multiplier.*.after upgrade it would be *T9300@2.5 ghz at 12.5 multiplier* with the same bus speed..does this ratio adjusts automatically in bios or it has to be entered manually...btw i've locked onto a new ram 2 x 2gb 667 mhz paired corsair valueselect stick from ebay U.S for 61 USD...had other options of crucial & kingston hyperX CL4..but i feared if the aggressive timings of cl4 wud be recognised by mobo or not..{saw some issues like that on forums}


----------



## jagd (Nov 8, 2012)

Fsb/memory timigns should be adjusting auto .If you need help for settings in bios after installing cpu / and memory you can get help from TPU .

Tricky part is bios settings change for every manufacturer and some cpus show some fsb/mem ratios while another cpu with different fsb may not be shown same memory ratio in bios .It will be very helpful if you can note options at bios after installing cpu/memory  ,makes help much more easier. (although i see you searched very well i had to  this basic explanation and disclamer   )

After this explanation i think 6:5 ( fsb : mem  ) if not possible 4:3  will be your ratio but im not sure  (not involved with heavy overclocking ) i guess you can get better support at overclock section btw ,people are there  are much more knowledgeable about this fsb/mem ratio


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 8, 2012)

that chipset will automatically detect those timings - although the gain is not much.  You just need to make sure the MB bios recognizes the processor.  If the processor is roughly the same age as the motherboard you should be fine.

If it came out much later your microcode may not support it.


----------



## Thor000 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi
I recently have upgraded my Dell Inspiron1520 laptop processor to Intel core2 duo X7900 extreme processor and the rams to 4GB (2x2GB).
The ram upgrade made huge difference.
For CPU first I had some issues with the speed wich run in very low speed but I figure that Dell put special property in this laptop to protect overheating of the CPU wich prevent CPU from running in high speeds so simply you can overcome it with program name ThrottleStop (It is not overclocking of CPU it just use the full power of your processor) and you can install RealTemp program to follow up temperature wich usually will be in normal range even when gaming and if it get high you can use external fan (you can adjust CPU settings to find best performance and low heat settings).
If you still use this laptop these upgrades will help you very well.


----------

